# New guy. Found bike in trash



## joshman108 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi im a mountain biker, I know nothing about road bikes, but have been thinking about getting one. But Today i found this old bike being thrown away and picked it up.

Its called a terranaut aerial, and everything on it works reasonably well. The brakes could be better and the derailleur cable needs tiny adjusting, but i know about bikes, and its in almost good working condition. 

Anyone know about this bike? Brand? How old it is? How good it is (or was) in the realm of road bikes?


Thanks


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

More info would be helpful. Photos?


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

Never mind the douchery which is prevalent on this site as evidenced above.....
Google is your friend.
*Terranaut Ariel- Terranaut was the house brand of bicycles for The Touring Cyclist shops here in St. Louis, MO in the early 80's. The bikes are very well constructed and beautifully classic bike and made from Tange steel tubing.*


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_douchery?_ I didn't see anything like that. I'm completely unfamiliar with that brand, and it seems to me to be perfectly normal to request a photo in order to make a more accurate assessment.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> _douchery?_ I didn't see anything like that. I'm completely unfamiliar with that brand, and it seems to me to be perfectly normal to request a photo in order to make a more accurate assessment.


+1
:thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SeaBass67 said:


> Never mind the douchery which is prevalent on this site as evidenced above.....


You give a fine example of what you speak of.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

My first comment had some humor in it...I guess Seabass was offended by it..I changed it a bit to as to not offend the humorless.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, send a photo, it's a good bike. Usually looks very classic unless butchered for a "fixy" or otherwise trashed. Could be higher-end Tange tubing.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would send a photo, but im cursed with an inability to upload photos to here. Ive been walked through it but still cant figure it out. Another run through might help


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

You probably know that you have to down-size the picture from your camera, right? 800 pixels wide works just fine here and will be below the maximum file size. What error message are you getting about uploading?


----------

